

Double Fine “Devs Play” – Legend of Zelda (Hacking the ROM) [video] - Audiophilip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FolqIgQRtl0

======
thristian
This is part 4, the longest of a 4-part series. The other three parts are
10-15 min each, and talk a little bit about The Legend of Zelda as a game, and
show desoldering the ROM and replacing it with an EPROM. In this part, we see
how to reverse-engineer how the game stores its state, how to modify the code
to do things differently, and burn the result to the EPROM so it can be played
on original hardware.

